# How much water do you drink in summer ?



## John Harrelson (Jul 6, 2008)

During the WINTER months I average drinking between SIX and TEN 12 oz bottles of water every day of the week..

But during the hot SUMMER months I average between TEN and FIFTEEN 12 oz bottles every day..

And in addition to the water I drink each day, I also drink two 20 oz cups of hot tea and two 20 oz glasses of ice tea per day and one can of soda pop.

I also drink a minimum of three beers per week as prescribed by my doctor.. Yes, I'm serious....
beer helps prevents dehydration and my doctor told me to drink one every day, but I cheat and only drink one about every other day or so..

Salt is important also... so I average a couple of handfuls of salty snacks each day.... like peanuts or chips, etc,... in addition to my two** regular meals each day.

** I only eat breakfast and dinner, never lunch..

Whats your daily intake of liquids during the hot summertime ?


----------



## LEN (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

And what do you do with the ten minutes a day that your not standing over the pot.
About two big cups of coffee in the morning and maybe two to three bottles of water and a pop or two plus maybe a tea or two during the day.
OH must be a good Doc as beer is Diuretic as is coffee.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Dang! I was feeling guilty! Not any more! 

I generally get 3 or 4 8-oz bottles/glasses of water. A cup of coffee starts the morning; probably 12-oz. Maybe a cup in the afternoon. Generally I have an 8 oz glass of V8 fruit/vegetable juice during the day.

My nightly routine is an oz. of bourbon with about 2 oz of water. My "medicine" for nightime.

Winter makes me slow down on the water for some reason.  :clown: 

PS. I wrote this without looking back at John's post.  Now I'll see how it compares.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

well for me it's coffee in the morning (one cup) and then maybe 2 or 3 bottled waters ,, but the rest of the time it's gatorade and red bull's ,, and only eat lunch and supper ,, with a snack in between  :approve:  
And then a few beers at five o'clock ,, but it's five o'clock somewhere ,, so u never know when that will be ,, but i only do this at home ,, if were in the field ,, i wait till i'm back at the shop/house ,, then it's 5 o'clock  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Lots of coffee morning, and sometimes evening.  Diet coke about two or three a day.  A small amount of water (filtered or bottled) but just to take meds with.  Wife hounds me all the time about drinking at least 4-8 big 8 oz glasses of water each day, but if I did that, I'd just have to move the PC into the B ROOM and spend the day there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

hey archer ,, i know how u feel ,, coffee does that to me ,, that is why i only stick to one cup a day ,, if i drink more than that ,, i'm like that comercial ,,, "gotta ,, gotta ,, go right now "  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

So dry here we quit drinking water :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 7, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Lets see, two to four cups of coffee in the morning.  Half a 20oz bottle of water with pills.  Than a can of pepsi one with lunch and dinner.  Two 20oz bottles of water during the day.  At least one 20oz bottle during the evening as well as half a bottle with pills at bedtime.  And usually a bottle or two of beer at night.  So thats 
4 coffees
2 pepsi ones
2 buds
3 to 4 20ozbottles of water


----------



## krautdog (Jul 8, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Beer is about 90% water and I average about 1 or 2 a day but they are usually 22 ouncers, I'll have to look for my calculator to figure out this one..  :approve:  :approve: 
Cheers!


----------



## cwishert (Jul 8, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Hey krautdog, in that case my husband must be 90% water too.  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

OK here is what I have. 2 cups of coffee morning, (if outside looking for a tree) if inside looking for a bath room, no breakfast unless it on the weekend. During the day water or coke cola. At supper, water with lemon and sweet and low (lemon aid) or tea.  Before bed maybe a beer or bluebell ice cream with a little chocolate syrup just to settle my nerves :laugh: that what I tell the DW anyway:approve: Now lets al get together and have a beer break


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 9, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Really depends on how much scotch I drink as to how much water I drink.


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Boyz I don't drind enough water and I drink way too many beers, especially in the summer time when it's hot and humid in the mid-west.

I work out in the winter, so I drink a ton more water !  

Go Bucks!!!!


----------



## utmtman (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

Aw yes Jim a man after me own heart.  LOL   I too have one of them thar Scotches of once or twice a week.


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 13, 2008)

Re: How much water do you drink in summer ?

I drink a glass of iced tea in the AM with breakfast and may drink a cup or two of coffee at work depending on the meetings I am in.  I drink an occasional Diet Pepsi and once in a while I will have a beer or two or three...I mostly drink water.  I carry a case around in the back seat of my car and will easily go through it in a week during the school year (I often travel to 2 or more schools a day).  I drink 2-4 16 oz bottles a day at work and 2 more on my round trip to/from work.  If I am sitting out on my boat or around my camp site, I average a 16 oz bottle every 60 - 90 minutes.


----------

